# Hlede back in Detroit



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 




> “Korie is a veteran who plays with intensity. She will fit right in with what we are looking to accomplish as she is coming back to Detroit where she has belonged all along,” said Laimbeer, who will take the Shock through its first practice tomorrow afternoon immediately following the team’s 11:00 a.m. media day at the Pistons Practice Facility. “She is also a significant three-point threat who can hit from long range, and will give our team and added dimension on offense.”


----------

